# The start of a long journey -- Bushwacked's Journal



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

So I am new here but I am here to party! Bought this house a few years back and really focused on the front and inside ... now I am looking to correct the issues in the back and continue to improve the front ...

So after being extremely annoyed the back yard I have finally decided to start working on it ...



First thing, I used some flagstone to build a walkway around to the driveway ... took about 2 weekends of work but we got it done.

Then it was time to remove all the compressed granite from under it ...



Once we got the 3 full truck loads out, it was time to lay the layers down ..



I used about 50 bags of Scotts to layer the bottom








Then another 30 bags of dirt to help fill and level ..

Then went with Scotts Thikr 3 in 1 solution cause I figured I needed all the help I could get.









It was going great ... then the following weekend, it decided to dump about 5 inches on us here and turned the yard into a pool


Another thing that really blows is the drainage in the back ... it is absolutely terrible. That is something I also will be looking into during this work as well... For now though ... that is where it stands.

A few starting pics of the front and back ...









Up next is the dethatching that is going to happen this weekend ... Then after that I was thinking of cutting it down on the lowest setting of the mower which is 1 1/8 high to "scalp" it ... as much as you can scalp being that high. Doing that on the back bermuda and the front Zoysia. Once it is scalped was going to hit it with Scotts Max Green - 26-0-2


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

the one question I do have ...

After I dethatch and then mow on lowest setting ... how long should I wait before I use Celsius and/or Certainty?


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

scalped the lawn today ... man that took longer than expected haha. Fifteen 55gal trash bags later I got it wrapped up.













Tomorrow my sun joe dethatcher should be here and I will run that and then throw down the Scotts Green Max


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

SunJoe came! Going to dethatch tomorrow morning hopefully. Give the grass an extra day to dry out after the rain Friday. Did a test run with the dethatcher attachment and in about 10 steps filled the bag up about halfway ... assuming the bag is useless the first couple runs and then once you get in a good cadence with it, it can be useful then because there shouldnt be as much thatch as I have no after like 4 years.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

dfw_pilot said:


> There any _many_ roads to Dallas, but one of the best approaches for weed control in warm season grasses, even in the heat of summer, with the cheapest cost per application, is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, using DFW's amazing Bermuda Triangle thread, I have will be ordering my chemicals above ... Also going to pick up the pre-e as well to save on some shipping. Got a little time since I am stressing the lawn now and one of the labels mentions waiting 4 weeks after stressing to apply. So I figure I can wait until end of June to attack the weeds for now.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

got the SunJoe out and worked it today dethatching front and back. It got another 8 bags of grass out ...



Had to empty the bag after each pass each way ... it was annoying but I guess it helped with making sure I got most the grass out. Still rakes some of the heavier spots that looked like it needed it.







After all that ... Then laid out some 15-5-10 in this 20 year old spreader ... it was the last run of the old thing. Not even sure it gives the proper spreading so I will be buying a newer spreader in the coming weeks before I spread the 27-0-2 Max Green I bought. Any thoughts on a new spreader? Just the scotts ones you get at home depot good enough?


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

well today I was going to take it easy anyways .. but now I am just sitting here wondering how much of the 15-5-10 is being washed away ...


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

one good thing about a rainy day .. had time to research and learn some more. one thing I thought was good was the yard map and then I also added on the key chemicals I will be using so far ...



Once I find my normal go to fertilizers I will add them in there as well after I break down the math on them. Not sure what I will be going with just yet though, still researching on that one.

Still need to back over and validate all my numbers.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Like seeing your progress.

Looking at the photos it looks like your neighbors pool/driveway is on one side possibly dumping water and your driveway is on the other not leaving any natural swale to get that water out of the back, lots like these were meant to drain back to front with the very back of the lawn draining back towards of the house and the house draining towards that slight swale to create a flow that goes out the sides. I would def try to get the water coming out of those downspouts out to the front of the property if you can.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

acegator said:


> Like seeing your progress.
> 
> Looking at the photos it looks like your neighbors pool/driveway is on one side possibly dumping water and your driveway is on the other not leaving any natural swale to get that water out of the back, lots like these were meant to drain back to front with the very back of the lawn draining back towards of the house and the house draining towards that slight swale to create a flow that goes out the sides. I would def try to get the water coming out of those downspouts out to the front of the property if you can.


Thanks!

ya for the most part my yard drains front to back with a couple flatter spots that it just stands ... Where the 2 dots are is about where the only 2 drainage inlets are ... on the high side of the makeshift drainage ditch the previous owner had done. It is impressively bad work. The water somewhat flows down like my arrow shows, but it takes 2 routes, 1 goes through the fence and the other just puddles up next to the house.

I was thinking french drains and tying my gutters into the drains to get them running to the street instead of just dumping into the backyard. Also fixing the inlets where they actually sit in the low spots to help drain out the water.

Now where all the fresh dirt is just off the back patio ... there is no drainage system at all there. I need to look into something with that. It is completely flat though with no purposeful grade in it.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

for french drains and drainage overall I was thinking this stuff .. I have read about the regular PVC stuff will holes drilled in it and how thats not the greatest so I saw this combing through youtube and seemed to be a decent product. Also pricing seems to be decent as well ...


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

The optimum solution would be to hook up pvc pipe (6" w/o any holes) to your gutter drains and run it to the front of the house near street. I've heard the corrugated stuff clogs over time as sediment, leaves, etc.. fills in. You could also tie in a lawn drawn to help with the back yard area by patio.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

jasonbraswell said:


> The optimum solution would be to hook up pvc pipe (6" w/o any holes) to your gutter drains and run it to the front of the house near street. I've heard the corrugated stuff clogs over time as sediment, leaves, etc.. fills in. You could also tie in a lawn drawn to help with the back yard area by patio.


Ok I will keep that in mind as well. That does sound good to have those flowing by themselves possibly.

a Lawn drain ... kinda like this? Just found this image googling ... put a couple of these in the known low spots to help out?


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

bushwacked said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> > The optimum solution would be to hook up pvc pipe (6" w/o any holes) to your gutter drains and run it to the front of the house near street. I've heard the corrugated stuff clogs over time as sediment, leaves, etc.. fills in. You could also tie in a lawn drawn to help with the back yard area by patio.
> ...


Yes, that's a lawn drain, although more on the hideous side. 
They have smaller and discrete green ones at Lowe's and HD that you can take a look at. Check the irrigation isle.


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

Ugh french drain man with his huge trenches, stones and filter fabric.. he's also doing that in soil's up north that drain better than the south and using trenchers and labor 99% of diy'ers just don't have access to.

If you have standing water run your down spouts into 4" solid pvc, use 9" NDS catch basin's for those low area's and run it out to the street if you can get enough fall now you said your lot slopes front to back so getting enough fall for gravity drainage will be your biggest challenge.. if you cannot then your looking at using a sump pump. My lot drains back to front so my side gutters we had to go really deep to get enough fall to run out to a lake in the back.

If you want to debate 4" vs 6" NDS has a calculator on their site https://www.ndspro.com/tools-and-calculators/drainage-pipe-calculator/

I have 4" solid wall for all of my gutter's that tie a single 6" that goes to the lake.. you may not need 6" PVC and if you don't that's just a lot less labor and a much smaller trench to dig 



bushwacked said:


> jasonbraswell said:
> 
> 
> > The optimum solution would be to hook up pvc pipe (6" w/o any holes) to your gutter drains and run it to the front of the house near street. I've heard the corrugated stuff clogs over time as sediment, leaves, etc.. fills in. You could also tie in a lawn drawn to help with the back yard area by patio.
> ...


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

acegator said:


> Ugh french drain man with his huge trenches, stones and filter fabric.. he's also doing that in soil's up north that drain better than the south and using trenchers and labor 99% of diy'ers just don't have access to.
> 
> If you have standing water run your down spouts into 4" solid pvc, use 9" NDS catch basin's for those low area's and run it out to the street if you can get enough fall now you said your lot slopes front to back so getting enough fall for gravity drainage will be your biggest challenge.. if you cannot then your looking at using a sump pump. My lot drains back to front so my side gutters we had to go really deep to get enough fall to run out to a lake in the back.
> 
> ...


So are you saying the french drain man is doing it wrong ... or doing good work, but not realistic for DIY as it requires too many big machines and stuff.

As for the spouts and drains, is one 4" line with 3 down spouts and a few low level catch basins big enough to move all the water in the pics?

Was watching these as well


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

I think what he is doing is unrealistic for the average homeowner. I do not think french drains work well in the South to begin with as I have had several properties that had large sized gravel/corrugated/filter fabric/sock whatever either get clogged or the area's just as soggy as they were before it was installed and you wind up with a mess of gravel and sometime's if the installer is really dumb pea gravel mess on the lawn. I have a disdain for them and believe 95% of every problem can be solved with proper grade, moving water from your down spouts + catch basins in the low area's.

From your pics it looks like your lot drain's back towards your patio (maybe just the pic) I would haul in more top soil and slope that area straight back going toward the grass that's actually growing leaving room for sod/seed or spreading.. you can't send water over to your neighbors lot but you sure can even out the horrible grade coming off that patio and disperse it better.

- That area by the fence just looks like a low spot if that is the side that doesn't have a driveway/concrete obstruction you want it flat so the water can drain back to the street.

- check and make sure your neighbor doesn't have his over flow for his pool draining out to your lot I've seen this done many times.. also take a peak does his gutter drain towards your fence? not much you can do about that but put a catch basin there by the fence to nab that water.

Study the back of your lot, mark your low spots figure out where the water is coming from where can you make it better by sloping it better? I think 2 x 9's or 2 x 12's + the down spouts with that approach would be sufficient..


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

acegator said:


> I think what he is doing is unrealistic for the average homeowner. I do not think french drains work well in the South to begin with as I have had several properties that had large sized gravel/corrugated/filter fabric/sock whatever either get clogged or the area's just as soggy as they were before it was installed and you wind up with a mess of gravel and sometime's if the installer is really dumb pea gravel mess on the lawn. I have a disdain for them and believe 95% of every problem can be solved with proper grade, moving water from your down spouts + catch basins in the low area's.


makes sense, ya I agree it seems pretty unrealistic unless you are ready to drop lots of $$ to get it professionally done.



acegator said:


> From your pics it looks like your lot drain's back towards your patio (maybe just the pic) I would haul in more top soil and slope that area straight back going toward the grass that's actually growing leaving room for sod/seed or spreading.. you can't send water over to your neighbors lot but you sure can even out the horrible grade coming off that patio and disperse it better.


The patio area/new dirt area is completely flat with no grade or drainage installed yet. It used to be all flagstone so the previous owners never put anything there. I do need some top soil as well to help level it with rest of the backyard.



acegator said:


> - That area by the fence just looks like a low spot if that is the side that doesn't have a driveway/concrete obstruction you want it flat so the water can drain back to the street.
> 
> - check and make sure your neighbor doesn't have his over flow for his pool draining out to your lot I've seen this done many times.. also take a peak does his gutter drain towards your fence? not much you can do about that but put a catch basin there by the fence to nab that water.
> 
> Study the back of your lot, mark your low spots figure out where the water is coming from where can you make it better by sloping it better? I think 2 x 9's or 2 x 12's + the down spouts with that approach would be sufficient..


Yes, along the left fence over there is the neighbors driveway, it has somewhat of a slope down to the street, but not much. Could be way better.

I dont see any overflows from the neighbors pool going in my direction ... but haven't truly searched for it. He does have 2 rain gutters pointed down his driveway which I am assuming a good amount runs into my backyard under the fence.

The backyard is a mess all around  The low spots and drainage plan is on the list of things to do as well. What do you mean by 2 x 9' and 12' ??


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

also built out a generic maintenance plan here too ... still a work in progress but, its a start so I can start planning out and researching stuff ...


----------



## acegator (May 31, 2018)

sorry 2 x 9" or 2 x 12 " catch basins.. standard residential basins https://www.homedepot.com/p/NDS-9-in-x-9-in-Plastic-Square-Drainage-Catch-Basin-in-Black-2-Opening-Kit-900BKIT/100377422

If he has his downspouts pointed in your direction down that not so sloped driveway he's effectively diverted his water problem over to you during heavy rains. Your back yard is effectively walled off because you have the driveway on the left with a narrow gap and on the right another narrow gap with a tree blocking that as it is, very little room to gain velocity and it is not level. Focus on the small improvements you can make right now like you said sloping off the patio, filling in the low area's before you throw a couple thousand into drainage... The drainage issues seem worse right now because you have very little grass growing off the back patio and it isn't sloped. Your down spouts on the back of the house are dumping water on your foundation during every rain, you have erosion blocks which is good but the down spouts are so short the water is just sitting there, If it were me I would go get some 2-3ft downspout extensions and push that a little further into the lawn.

Looking at your roof the majority of the surface area of the entire roof is draining off to the back of your property. When you do get your lawn level and sloped better and still see a need to improve on drainage you will need to install a gravity drain which as the name implies using gravity (fall of the pipe) to get water from a-b or install a pump to pump that water back out to the street.

Not sure what mut grass is  I believe it may be that pale bermuda my neighbor has but think about using sand a little more in your leveling efforts and getting a truck full of sand vs buying by the bag as that will get very expensive.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

appreciate all the info Ace! Definitely going to tackle some of the smaller stuff slowly. Texas summers dont lend many hours of digging outside easily.

Yes, the neighbor is just dumping his water into my lawn... I will try and get better pics next time it rains of the drainage line in the back and how the water stacks up over there on the left with he fence.

Mut grass is just a couple types of bermuda/weeds/st Augustine all mixed in in different areas. The plan is to get all bermuda, but the trouble area over under the tree back to the house gets tons of shade and bermuda isnt taking off over there. Another project for the back is finding a grass that likes heavy shade 

The list is long for this backyard haha


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Measuring my water output for my timings on zones ...



Tomorrow will replace about 8 sprinklers and call it good ... then mow on Sunday


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Getting my soil ready to send off to Texas A&M and also picked up one of the LCN soil tests so we can compared that as well for giggles and see how close or not close they are.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Getting some of my order in ...



Still have certainty and celsius on the way ...

Now time to test this one out and figure out if I need to build one of those fancy spray wands and tips and all that.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Got 1 soil sample back ... the Texas A&M samples should be done early next week so I can compare. However these are really interesting results. NPK seems to be really low, even with the 1lb N per 1000 I put down about 2 weeks prior to the soil testing. Not sure if the crazy rains washed some/most of it away or what ... depending on the A&M results next week I may be throwing more down sooner than I thought.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

got the A&M sample back too ...


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Picked up one of these rollers to help with striping ... hopefully they don't suck


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

bushwacked said:


> Picked up one of these rollers to help with striping ... hopefully they don't suck


After using this for a season ... I either mow my grass to low for it to really work, or it just doesnt work. Either way, I have taken it off my mower and will toss it in the corner. Cant say I would recommend it, maybe you just need like 2.5-3" lawns for it to do something.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Dug a trench and chopped so many damn roots. Tired of it always flooding so I'm putting in better drainage.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Started off just being that one side. Then I started looking and was like why the hell not add another downspout to it haha.



Then I got to the already added drain the previous owner had installed. Nothing but the best Home Depot crews for her.





Cut open to add my new connection. This slotted pvc seems like complete garbage. About an inch thick with mud. Had roots in it as well.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Sad day. Almost out of my carbonX 

Going to have to find a new product now .. boooo


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

tossed down some MM to see how well it works. going to test cutting watering back by 25% and see if my lawn still stays pretty green overall. applied at the recommended rate per 1k


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Back yard at the moment … the nice green stuff up top is where the dogs pee and poop and the rest of the crap looking yard is kicking my butt.

I swear the more I try the worse it gets lol. Not giving up though damnit!


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

However here is my front lawn … night and day difference.


----------

